# packing a API grandslam bowhunter stand



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I personally use the cadillac of API the Grand Slam Magnum Supreme Climber. This baby weighs in at 27 lbs and thats before adding my fanny pack to it.
It's not easily lugged into the woods, but at $300 I will get my excersize carrying it out when I'm done hunting.
I pack it the way it came with both ends with the teeth facing the same way and the seat on top of the footrest.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

That is the way I want to pack mine but the seat gets in the way. What is the difference that causes this?


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I know it's confusing but just keep messing around with it and you'll get it.
I turn my seat side ways stick the one handle through the side bar on the plat form and then the teeth through the other side. Kinda fit s in like a puzzle. 
I wish I could just show you one time then you would get it but it's hard for me to explain on here
Hope that helps...


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

are the teeth facing the same direction or is the seat 90 degree from the plat form? I want it to pack with the teeth the same direction.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Here's how I pack mine, teeth up.











Mike


----------



## klewisd (May 14, 2002)

Not to change the subject; I have an API Bowhunter I've been using the last three years. The covering on the chain has all but disintegrated. I've taped it up using electrical tape, this lasts for a week or so. Anybody else have this prblem, how do you fix it? I'm thinking about spraying it black and saying "to hell with it"


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm gonna try that way Mike. Thanks for the pic.

You can get replacement coverings for your chain. I can't rember where I saw them on the internet. Maybe eders.com but they were like $10


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks again for the Pic Mike. After loosening up the seat I was able to get the 2 halfs to slide together with the teeth up and make a much more compact package. This also puts the majority of the weight at the top of your sholders and makes it easier to carry. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Glad the picture helped. I usually strap a backpack with all my extra gear to the top of the stand too. The weight is all at the top, so it's not too bad. The pipe insulation helps quiet the stand down when walking through the woods. It's cheap, and doesn't add much weight.

Mike


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I have some other things that I have done to my stand to keep it quiet. The chain kept making some noise in the platform part. So what I did was to put a bunch of rubber bands down the tube until I had just enough to put the chain in and hold it in place while walking. This made the stand steath quiet. I have also bolted a quicky quiver mount on the right side of the seat to hold my quiver while hunting. On the left side of the seat I drilled 2 holes and put bolts through it then covered them with rubber hose. This serves as my bow holder. I have also painted it camoflage and marked the chains so in the dark I can find the holes easily.

I love this stand and hunt from it often.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Fred ,
I didn't get the pqart about stuffing rubber bands though sounds like it helped but I don't get how you did it with out binding up the chain..
I Got another good idea this weekend.
I bought a christmas tree at a garage sale I'm gonna zip tie some of the branch's to my stand.
I like the two bolts for the bow holder Idea.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

the platform part of the stand has blind holes that the chain feeds down into. My chain rattled a bit when I walked. What I did was start by removing the chain from the stand all together. Then stuff a few rubber bands down into the hole (all the way to the bottom) Then put your chain back in. When you have enough rubber bands your chain will push into the bed of rubber bands down at the bottem. This keeps the chain from rattling while you carry the stand. When you push the chain into the rubber bands it feels bouncy.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

My chain goes all the way through the hole in my stand it doesn't have a stop to cach the rubber bands....


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

on the platform part only. If you have the API Grandslam Bowhunter.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I'll try that on the plateform..
Did I tell you about zip tying fake christmas tree limbs to my stand?
Man look's great and only cost me a couple buck's


----------



## Greg p hunt (Oct 31, 2016)

Fred Bear said:


> does anyone have a good idea on how to stack the 2 parts of a API grandslam bowhunter climbing tree stand for carrying? I have been flipping the top portion over and pushing it down on the foot part then stapping it together but this has both of the chains facing away from each other and one hangs down twords your legs. I just wondered if any one had any better idea on how to carry this stand.


It's very easy all you have to do is keep the bottom of the stand attached to tree and put the top half sideways with one handle under the triangle of the bottom stand use small ratchet strap to tighten down to bottom of stand and it passed out easy and quiet I have one of the very first Grand Slam bowhunter Spot back in 92 and still use it today awesome stand


----------



## Greg p hunt (Oct 31, 2016)

Greg p hunt said:


> It's very easy all you have to do is keep the bottom of the stand attached to tree and put the top half sideways with one handle under the triangle of the bottom stand use small ratchet strap to tighten down to bottom of stand and it passed out easy and quiet I have one of the very first Grand Slam bowhunter Spot back in 92 and still use it today awesome stand


Do you spell check errors but you know what I mean


----------

